# Feeding my 4-month old adult food - how much to feed?



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

My 4-month old has been having major GI problems which began when he stopped eating and had continuous diarrhea. After many tests, including an ultrasound and checking for EPI, we still don't know the cause but we do know that he has quite a bit of bacterial overgrowth in his intestines. In fact, it is the most in a puppy our vet has ever seen in his 26 years of practicing.

After going on IV treatment, his appetite is back with a vengence however he still has soft poop. Because of this our vet does not want us changing food on him for quite a while - even after his system stabilizes. So they had us give him Royal Canin Medi-Cal Dog Food Reviews - Medi-Cal Hypoallergenic HP - Powered by ReviewPost
to rule out any food allergies. I know that this isn't the best food - before his problems we had him on Orijen LB Puppy food.

So since we don't want to upset his GI tract any further we will stay on this food for at least the next month. My question is - since this is adult food - how much do we feed him?

He has gotten very skinny (his waist is very thin) and he is always hungry (can't give him treats or anything else right now). The bag recommends 3 3/4 cups for his weight but since he's a puppy can I give him more? 

:help:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say give him a little more. My breeder starts and keeps her puppies on adult food, so Wolfie ( who is 4 months old ) has always eaten adult food. He eats 4 cups a day split into 2 meals, so 2 cups at a time. He was having 3 cups a day, and was bringing me his bowl when he was done, and always seemed starving. I upped his food an extra 1/2 cup per serving and that did the trick.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd definitely feed him more. Frag was eating 5 or 6 cups a day at that age.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

That's great, thanks folks! 

I will start upping his intake to 5 cups a day and see how that goes.

Thanks again!


----------

